# Studio for guitar recording - i love this place !!!



## guitarquango (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi friends,

i want to present the "Soundcave" in hamburg/germany to you !
If you play guitar and you ever stay in hamburg - visit this place for a hot coffee (winter) or a cold beer (summer)...
I am a guitarplayer and i LOVE to record @ the soundcave.
Check out the Equipment list....

The soundcave studio / Hamburg, Germany










Keep on groovin'

Jimmy Quango


----------



## kleanoil007 (Sep 6, 2012)

Glad you like this, Jimmy, enjoy your stay.


transformer oil purification | lubricating oil filtration system | oil purifier|transformer oil regeneration plant | vacuum oil purifier | turbine oil reconditioning | bulk oil storage tank | vacuum pump set | Oil Dielectric Tester |portable oil purifier


----------

